# Imperial Guard Motorbikes?



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

hey guys, just wondering if its plausible to have IG on motorbikes in place of the usual rough rider models. now ive seen some conversions using the Sm scout bikes, but I think that theyre too big for my liking, so im wondering if anyone has done this, or if anyone knows of any 'to scale' motorbike models that would be suitable.

cheers!!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Eureka miniatures do 28mm trailbikes for their 28mm moderns (SAS).
The riders come in two parts (and if you drill a socket into the bottom of a Cadian torso, they fit quite well. The Catachan HWT torsos can also work - they are a trifle smaller than their regular grunt stuff).

I have some of them and some old VOID1.0 akira styled bikes for my guard rough riders.
The VOID bikes needed work to make a rider that fit into the space (but once there, it was easy enough to replicate). The addition of some Chaos marauder screaming hairy heads and they made neat marauder outlaw bikers.

These are the converted VOID bikers (centre guy is on a modified scout bike with catachan bits from the torso up).


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

hmmm count as rough riders...look nice.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I remember in a WD a long time ago there was a full tutorial about a Cadian Biker, sort of looked like a Dirt Bike i'll poke around see if I can find it.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

For the love of god please do this! :grin:


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Mindlessness said:


> For the love of god please do this! :grin:


OG thanks for the laugh! +1 rep!


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Approved by the Emperor.


Also: Danggit... I may have to create bear cavalry count as rough riders..... I hate my ideas that I like. They require effort.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

During the days of Rogue Trader there used to be Imperial Guard Jetbike / Bike models as well. 
Not necessarily easy to get a hold of, but nice for conversions eventually.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

TBH I don't think you'll find anything better than the SM scout bikes. It's a simple head swap and job done. There are other alternatives though.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=69602&highlight=rough+riders
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97195&highlight=rough+riders

There is a fantastic example of the scout bike conversions on here, but I can't find them.


----------



## JaqTaar (Apr 9, 2011)

Best IG bikers I've seen so far are these Elysians from Bungaroo:
http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1723295#post1723295
http://www.em4miniatures.com/acatalog/MOTORBIKES.html

The wheels are a bit small though.


----------

